# any tips/tricks to removing plastidip?



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

whoever coated the wheels did not put it on very thick and its making it a pain to get off

i have been doing warm soapy water on the center caps but its still quite a pita

also i have some still on the insides of the wheel spokes and barrels....any tips?

I was thinking putting them out in the sun to let the rubber get soft


----------



## DieselDubber (Feb 11, 2011)

try a green scotch brite pad:thumbup:


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

DieselDubber said:


> try a green scotch brite pad:thumbup:


yeah scrubbing pads work OK but the real pita stuff is getting it out of edges, I have spent a few hours now on a set of centercaps ugh


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

You could try a heat gun or let them sit out in the sun like you said. 

:thumbdown: for putting it on wheels in the first place. I just don't get the fad.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

I used goof off on mine and the plastidip literally disintegrated. Use it on a small area of the wheel first to make sure it wont discolor the paint on the rim. :thumbup:


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

Goof-Off and Goo-Gone can discolor paint so you've got to be careful. It might be a good idea to try, though, in the case where it doesn't discolor since it could save you some considerable time. Either way, you're going to want to polish and protect the wheels again after this since I'm assuming there have been, and are going to be, some aggressive methods of removing the plasti-dip that are going to dull/hurt the paint's finish. 

BTW, we're assuming these are painted wheels.


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

they are oem a4 usp wheels

i think if the PO would have put it on thicker it wouldnt of been an issue and it would of peeled off much easier.

maybe ill try the can of 3m adhesive remover i have in the garage first


----------



## 860redrabbit (Dec 5, 2006)

Use WD40 and wipe it with a rag...WD40 melts that stuff right off.

Thank me later :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

860redrabbit said:


> Use WD40 and wipe it with a rag...WD40 melts that stuff right off.
> 
> Thank me later :laugh: :thumbup:


thanks, will try tomorrow :beer:


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

860redrabbit said:


> Use WD40 and wipe it with a rag...WD40 melts that stuff right off.
> 
> Thank me later :laugh: :thumbup:


 this needs to be printed on the can of plastidip for removal 

did all 4 wheels in about an hour total time once I figured out to spray it on heavy and let it sit for a while 

worked GREAT. thanks again man


----------



## 44stella (Jul 19, 2009)

the best thing about plastidip is it SHOULD peel off. if you havent scuffed it, you should be able to do it still.

use a blowdryer or the sun if its hot. and heat it till its plyable, if its too hot it will just break. get a corner loose and pull slowly.


----------



## 860redrabbit (Dec 5, 2006)

VR said:


> this needs to be printed on the can of plastidip for removal
> 
> did all 4 wheels in about an hour total time once I figured out to spray it on heavy and let it sit for a while
> 
> worked GREAT. thanks again man


Not a problem, glad I could help!


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

Stella- that would have worked if the p.o. Would have put it on thick enough


----------



## KidSteez (Feb 7, 2011)

The best way to remove plasti dip is to add a second layer and wait 15 mins for the second layer to dry, the second layer should grab onto the first, this is great when you need to remove the plasti dip from multiple rims.

worked great for me. I wouldn't recommend leaving the rims in the sun, the sun makes the plastidip easier to pull which actually makes it harder to take off in one big piece.:thumbup:


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

KidSteez said:


> The best way to remove plasti dip is to add a second layer and wait 15 mins for the second layer to dry, the second layer should grab onto the first, this is great when you need to remove the plasti dip from multiple rims.
> 
> worked great for me. I wouldn't recommend leaving the rims in the sun, the sun makes the plastidip easier to pull which actually makes it harder to take off in one big piece.:thumbup:


I'll remember that if I decide to plastidip them again, however I think I'm going to just paint them since I already have some cans in the garage


----------



## KidSteez (Feb 7, 2011)

VR said:


> I'll remember that if I decide to plastidip them again, however I think I'm going to just paint them since I already have some cans in the garage


Plasti dip is always great if your car is on a lease. I only add about 1 coat to each wheel. when my lease is about up or i am sick of the color, i add a second layer and wait for it to dry.. It is easier to peel this way, and it all comes off in one big piece.


----------

